# Exploding Kittens



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 29, 2016)

So, a few of you may know of a card game called Exploding Kittens. A few people played it online.
Well, now there's a mobile version.
It works rather like Jackbox games, where you can enter a code to join a game with friends, but if you don't have those you can play with randoms.
It costs a few dollars, sadly, but for anyone who owns it, this is the thread where we can organize games.
I'll make a group in a moment.
EDIT: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/group.php?groupid=365


----------

